# Newbie Here!



## MJeske (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone!

My name is Marlene Jeske and I am a self-taught artist and student in CA. My theatrical interests mainly run into set/design/construction, scenic art and costumes. I am a rabid research hound and happened upon this website while looking for information on revolving stages. I have absolutely loved all the information I've founds so far and look foward to learning plenty of other new things. 

Right now I am working on designing a Christmas set for a church. I made a few things for them a couple of years ago; this year they want something bigger added on. The director/production designer has big ideas and I love big ideas! I have a blog if anyone wants to take a peek. (although I've been kinda busy to update it this summer; soon though, soon.) 
OUR CREATIVE MINDS

Well I guess that's it for now; I look forward to catching up on all the reading here. Ya'll have a wonderful day!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! We don't get enough scenic artists around here (Van will be happy to have some more company). The Search function is your friend. Let us know how we can help you further!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome, MJeske.


MJeske said:


> ... while looking for information on revolving stages. ...


Feel free to PM our resident carpentry expert Van incessantly, regarding posting his plans for a revolve. See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/7892-revolve-turntable.html. Help us to help him overcome his fear of posting. (He's such a shy, quiet type.) CB's http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/8955-glossarys.html contains great information, but is only as good as CB users make it. We realize our ControlBooth - Search Forums is lacking, but we are working to improve that.

I hope you like it here. And if you do, tell your friends.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I hope you like it here. And if you do, tell your friends.



And if you don't--blame it on Derek....erh *whistles innocently*

Welcome aboard!


----------

